

Wasted – Bought that girl an expensive cocktail? - ankitsehgal
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wasted-bought-that-girl-expensive/id898491279?mt=8

======
ankitsehgal
Purchased a coffee you didn’t really need? Add it to Wasted. Splurged on a
$100 top because it was “on sale”? Wasted.

Bought that girl an expensive cocktail only for her boyfriend to show up a
minute later? Wasted.

The Simplest, most efficient way to track money you wasted.

------
devyaan
Looks cool.

